# [Question] Windows XP - How to view raw thumbnails in Windows Explorer



## honsbeek (Feb 16, 2008)

HI , 

How come in Windows XP , I can see JPEG's thumbnails in my windows explorer, however RAW files will not show a thumbnail and just the file icon. 
I can not see the images in Windows before opening it in an application . 

Thank you


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 16, 2008)

As I recall, Windows XP does not have native RAW file decoding built-in. There is an update to XP, though, available through Microsoft here.

Oh, and I have moved this Topic to the off-topic discussion area.


----------



## ttk (Feb 16, 2008)

What Camera are you useing, Canon, Nikon?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 16, 2008)

ttk;8'37 said:
			
		

> What Camera are you useing, Canon, Nikon?


OOPS! Almost tought that you asked:
"What camera are you using Cannon? Nikon?"
But after checking back, I saw that Cannon didn't wrote in this thread... :twisted:

Off topic but funny thought. :mrgreen:


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 16, 2008)

Denis Pagé;8'4' said:
			
		

> OOPS! Almost tought that you asked:
> "What camera are you using Cannon? Nikon?"
> But after checking back, I saw that Cannon didn't wrote in this thread... :twisted:
> 
> Off topic but funny thought. :mrgreen:



Still using the 2'D, but it's probably a Windows issue.


----------



## ttk (Feb 16, 2008)

Have you tried down loading the latest codec from the canon site, it's Codec 1.2?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 16, 2008)

Ian, there was also some discussion of the same topic as a follow-up in the long-winded thread on adopting DNGs (Katherine Mann was the first poster)
Geoff was quite anxious that we stay on topic, but I didn't know how, or have the permissions to move them to a fresh thread. You may want to move them here. (Or Geoff, or other Mod)

Honsbeek, the simple answer is that Windows doesn't know how to handle raw files.  At one time there was(actually still is) an add-on from MS that enabled some RAW files in Windows Fax and Pic viewer, and enabled Raw thumbnails in Explorer windows.  This is sadly out of date and many modern camera formats are not included.  Currently Windows Vista enables a technology called WIC, "Windows Imaging Something or Other" which will permit installation of individual "codecs" (think of them as drivers) for individual camera or raw formats.  That won't help you in XPSP2. Apparently you can install the Windows Live Viewer in XP and use the RAW codecs with the Viewer, but I don't know if that enables thumbnails in Explorer, which I believe was the thrust of your original question.

As I said in the above referenced thread, I use XnView which is a freeware browser which will display various raws and thumbnails. Others recommended Fast Stone Viewer, same deal.  I also use DPMagic, a $1' package which RAW enables thumbnails in Explorer on at least XP. No other experience, and I'm still using my free trial days.

Don't forget, you're going to be seeing the original raws, not your marvelous LR tweaks, because only LR and ACR/Bridge know what to do with the adjustment metadata.  That's why the huge interest in Marc's LRViewer on the other thread.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 16, 2008)

The other thread won't make a lot of sense if I try to split it, so here's the link to the other thread for anyone who want to read back http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?t=1'54, and we'll carry on discussing any 'viewing thumbnails in explorer' topics on this thread.


----------



## James_N (Feb 17, 2008)

A RAW file is not a rendered image format so you wouldn't be able to see it.  However, there are several solutions which at least allow you to preview the embedded jpeg thumbnail in the RAW file.

First you could upgrade your File Manager from Windows Explorer to Directory Opus, which comes with a plug-in based on DCRAW that will read any RAW file.  The downside is that Directory Opus is rather expensive

The second solution is Microsoft RAW Image Thumbnailer and Viewer; this requires you to install Microsoft .NET Framework.

Third is ARCSoft Raw Thumbnail Viewer.  I would recommend this solution; you occasionally get a pop-up prompt to register the software but otherwise it works well and has a small footprint.

In the past I've used dpMagic Plus; although it has not been updated for a while it does support RAW files created by the 2'D.





			
				honsbeek;8'35 said:
			
		

> HI ,
> 
> How come in Windows XP , I can see JPEG's thumbnails in my windows explorer, however RAW files will not show a thumbnail and just the file icon.
> I can not see the images in Windows before opening it in an application .
> ...


----------



## honsbeek (Feb 17, 2008)

James I tried the "Microsoft RAW Image Thumbnailer and viewer" However 
when I try to install it , it says I already have the latest drivers. But after a 
restart of my system , I still can see them in windows explorer. I wish to use windows explorer and not third party software. How about ACDSEE which version shows the RAW files? 

THANK A LOT for the feedback 





			
				James_N;8'73 said:
			
		

> A RAW file is not a rendered image format so you wouldn't be able to see it.  However, there are several solutions which at least allow you to preview the embedded jpeg thumbnail in the RAW file.
> 
> First you could upgrade your File Manager from Windows Explorer to Directory Opus, which comes with a plug-in based on DCRAW that will read any RAW file.  The downside is that Directory Opus is rather expensive
> 
> ...


----------



## honsbeek (Feb 17, 2008)

OH my god , 

I installed that ARCSOFT thingy and now LIGHTROOM starts up with a windows error message , 

AppName: lightroom.exe     AppVer: 1.3.1.'     ModName: mfc8'u.dll
ModVer: 8.'.5'727.762     Offset: '''25587

It's not because I deleted my 1:1 previews yesterday , because they were taking too much of my disk space is it ? I uninstalled the RAW thumbnail viewer, but after restart the system can still read the RAW thumbnails... 
How do I pry it out completely , oh no this is stressful , i'm loosing my hair 

Cheers


----------



## honsbeek (Feb 17, 2008)

This is BS , I am so P'd off about this , It must be that software that RAW software that is causing the blockage. Everytime I open LR , it initializes but shorty after get the error message. I can not access my photo's now!!!!!!!!

Can you put this thread back where more people can respond please. 
I think this will eventually lead me to re-format my whole system because of this. I have tried re-installing (repairing) LR , but same difference. 

Now what do I do, I have uninstalled the ACRSOFT program , but of course , it leaves stuff behind , so now .... what ...

Guess no one here can help , please ? 

Regards, 

Ralph


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 17, 2008)

Chill Ralph.  Sorry to hear you're having problems.  Let's start from the top...

First, a few standard trouble shooting tips...

1.  Duplicate your catalog file.

2.  Move the preferences file elsewhere so that it builds a new ones.  That fixes a multitude of issues.  The path is something like c:/documents and settings/[your user]/application data/adobe/lightroom/... 

3.  Hold down Ctrl while opening LR and let it create a new catalog.  Will that open?

I'd also drop ArcSoft a line and find out how to properly uninstall their software, seeing as that appears to maybe be a factor.


----------



## honsbeek (Feb 17, 2008)

Victoria , I do apologize for my outburst , 

Thanks to yous help , the CTRL + start program , was a feature I wasn't aware of. This helped , and I did Analyze catalog , and the problem never returned. You are indebted ...

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 17, 2008)

Brilliant to hear Ralph!  Very pleased to help!


----------



## James_N (Feb 17, 2008)

honsbeek;8'77 said:
			
		

> James I tried the "Microsoft RAW Image Thumbnailer and viewer" However
> when I try to install it , it says I already have the latest drivers. But after a
> restart of my system , I still can see them in windows explorer.



What "them" are you referring to?  When you install the RAW Thumbnail Viewer, you then have the ability to preview your RAW files from Windows Explorer; it looks just like the normal Windows Explorer except now you can see the RAW thumbnails.  Your reply is confusing since I have no idea what "them" you're talking about.




> I wish to use windows explorer and not third party software. How about ACDSEE which version shows the RAW files?
> 
> THANK A LOT for the feedback




Can't help you there...I'm not aware that ACDSee has a RAW Viewer that could be integrated into Windows...as far as I know they are all separate applications.


----------



## James_N (Feb 17, 2008)

The ARCSOft RAW Viewer is easily uninstalled from the Control Panel.... I also doubt that its the source of your problems since when I've removed it uninstalled cleanly.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 17, 2008)

rcannonp;8'41 said:
			
		

> Still using the 2'D, but it's probably a Windows issue.


:cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:
Well... I may have to "Think Different".


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 18, 2008)

honsbeek;8'82 said:
			
		

> Victoria , I do apologize for my outburst , :(



I just wanted to jump in for a second here and recognize this particular statement that you made. Why? Because it is easy to become frustrated and angry, and it is even easier to Post in anger on a Forum (I've seen it all too often, as I'm sure others have as well... I might have even done something like that once or twice). However, what's not easy is backing up a step or two and regrouping.

I appreciate more than you might know that you did this. I completely understand your frustration, and I am glad everything has worked out for you. However, I also appreciate your willingness to thank those that helped you and apologize for your "outburst."

I guess what I am trying to say is that this is exactly what I had envisioned when I started this Forum: a place where civility is important, even when frustration sometimes gets the best of us.

Thank you.

I now take you back to your regularly scheduled Thread...


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 18, 2008)

Ian Farlow said:


> I just wanted to jump in for a second here and recognize this particular statement that you made. Why? Because it is easy to become frustrated and angry, and it is even easier to Post in anger on a Forum (I've seen it all too often, as I'm sure others have as well... I might have even done something like that once or twice). However, what's not easy is backing up a step or two and regrouping.
> 
> I appreciate more than you might know that you did this. I completely understand your frustration, and I am glad everything has worked out for you. However, I also appreciate your willingness to thank those that helped you and apologize for your "outburst."
> 
> ...


I think along those lines too Ian - thank you and thanks to the OP for apologising


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nicely put!  What a friendly forum we have!


----------



## honsbeek (Feb 18, 2008)

Ian Farlow said:


> I just wanted to jump in for a second here and recognize this particular statement that you made. Why? Because it is easy to become frustrated and angry, and it is even easier to Post in anger on a Forum (I've seen it all too often, as I'm sure others have as well... I might have even done something like that once or twice). However, what's not easy is backing up a step or two and regrouping.
> 
> I appreciate more than you might know that you did this. I completely understand your frustration, and I am glad everything has worked out for you. However, I also appreciate your willingness to thank those that helped you and apologize for your "outburst."
> 
> ...




Thank you Ian , Don't get me wrong when I say that I was amazed initially in the generous and swift help people offered so kindly in the forum . 
I wouldn't abuse it , all blame anything or anyone but myself... 

It's just that no matter how many years you try to figure out computers and software, we can never really understand why thinks go wrong, and 
I couldn't this time. 

Usually when I click the LR logo on my desktop to start the program , it always does and should, but for some reason this time , due to software or not , it refused to properly initialize. This is quite uncommon , so I feared my catalogs were damaged ,  no more access,  reformatting windows etc.. 

Any idea as to what might be the cause? I did however install that windows XP RAW file thumbnailer preview software, so I guess that's why I can still 
see "THEM" meaning the RAW thumbs.... 

Anywho , I chilled out , and I am apologize again !!! 

Best 

Ralph


----------



## mobymud (Jul 2, 2008)

Ian Farlow said:


> ...it is easy to become frustrated and angry, and it  is even easier to Post in anger on a Forum (I've seen it all too often, as I'm  sure others have as well... I might have even done something like that once or  twice). However, what's not easy is backing up a step or two and regrouping.


 

:roll: 


 I know it was a long long time ago, but I used to be a programmer myself.  When I coded, and anyone on my team coded, we would "trap" any errors when they occurred. 



The reason I mention this here is that Adobe seems to believe that having their programs "crash" and "dump" is just "OK." 



It isn't.


 The frustration and anger mentioned above I believe is justified... maybe not that it is directed here specifically, but, simply put, programs are not supposed to crash. If a hard drive fails, there are ways of handling that error, ditto any other corruption of file, buffer overflows, unexpected variables, etc. Sure, it isn't "sexy" to recode all of your existing routines to handle unexpected errors, it is more "sexy" to add new functions. But... that isn't what makes great programs; great programs are programs that give the user as much information as possible, then exit politely. Adobe isn't guilty only with this lightroom bug which also plagues me (and I never used that other raw program), they are guilty with other programs as well, including their entry level premier elements version 4 which crashes with the faintest provocation. 

Yes, I know that we live in a different world now, where sexy usually beats out reliability. But, honestly, how sexy is it when a bride can't get her output because the 3 days of changes I just made in Lightroom are no longer available because the program crashes without telling me why it is crashing?


Adobe, are you listening?

The moral of the story is, factor in error handling with the project plan. It may be more work in the beginning, but saves SO MUCH time in the end, and not just for the customers, for the programmers too!

Gene


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 2, 2008)

Gene, welcome to LR Forums.  I had a delightful programming quote from Verity Stob to put here, but on second thought, it might just be throwing gasoline on the fire.

In the meantime, can we help your bride get her pictures?  

What kind of problems are you experiencing?


----------

